# Baja Sur health care



## janinemc (Mar 2, 2014)

To those of you ex-pats in Baja Sur, how expensive is health care coverage? What is the quality of care like?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

janinemc said:


> To those of you ex-pats in Baja Sur, how expensive is health care coverage? What is the quality of care like?


Options are:
Seguro Popular - free but not very good
IMSS (Seguro Social) - about $3500 mxn/year depending on age. Reasonable care but long waits to see specialists
Private Insurance - cost ?
Self insure - Medical costs in Mexico are low enough that some people just pay as they go.

Medical care can be excellent. The hospitals and doctors are first class.


----------



## janinemc (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks again for great info!


----------

